# Obamas plan 3rd trip to Martha's Vineyard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obamas plan 3rd trip to Martha's Vineyard

MARTHA'S VINEYARD, Mass. -- The Obamas are looking to have a
three-peat in their annual vacation on the Vineyard.

Read more: *http://www1.whdh.com/news/main/local/#ixzz1QgSEpHso*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Does he ever do any thin other than vacation? Although I think I rather him spend as little time as possible governing because he does not know how.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Does he ever do any thin other than vacation?


Yes, he plays a lot of golf and delivers vapid speeches with no substance.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Someone tell him to stay the [email protected]#$ away from there. There's some great fishing around that island and I don't want him to sell any kind of free ride for a vote, to the fish.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Details and James Taylor. I don't know whats with the dems and MV Clinton used to go there on his vacations.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> Details and James Taylor. I don't know whats with the dems and MV Clinton used to go there on his vacations.


It's probable easier for the Secret Service to secure.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

CJIS said:


> Does he ever do any thin other than vacation? Although I think I rather him spend as little time as possible governing because he does not know how.


Definitely a double edged sword. By taking all these vacations Barry really isn't helpingthe misconception that public employees don't work, but really, has the guyever really worked? Community Organizer, State Senator, U.S. Senator... Nowhe's the CIC and thinks he can just do nothing like he did before. But really,I am okay with more vacationing and less governing too. Now he's even pissing offhis own party by calling out Congress for leaving for vacation early. What ahypocrite.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

At least there's OT money for the troops when he comes here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

CC's hospitality is so awesome, Barry has to keep coming back to hang out with him.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I've about had enough they have to reach a deal for the debt ceiling and he is leaving... shaking head. They will reach a deal.


----------

